# Wii DVD Player



## Opium (May 19, 2007)

*Wii DVD Player*

Play DVD movies on your Wii














How would you like to play DVD movies on your Wii? The yet-to-be-released Wii DVD Player will allow any modded Wii or GameCube to do just that. It will play original discs as well as burnt disks. This looks to be a great piece of homebrew. Hopefully we will see a preliminary release in the near future.





			
				Wiivision said:
			
		

> So I really liked the MFE for GC homebrew... But its lacking in many ways.
> 
> My latest project is a new homebrew app that specificly plays DVDs. It's still bound to the GC-Linux (because we still can't load Wii homebrew), but has greatly been improved in playback quality and region support.
> 
> ...








Source


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 19, 2007)

Wow... that's pretty awesome!


----------



## crafton48 (May 19, 2007)

Shame thats theres no Wii homebrew as of yet, the wii mote would be perfect for a dvd controller.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 19, 2007)

Awesome!

- Sam


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(crafton48 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Shame thats theres no Wii homebrew as of yet, the wii mote would be perfect for a dvd controller.


You could use in on the PC using GlovePIE...


----------



## dsbomb (May 19, 2007)

Soon I'll be able to get rid of one more component in my living room.  Can't wait.


----------



## flipt (May 19, 2007)

there is wii homebrew... just in the form of flash that you play on the internet.


----------



## 754boy (May 19, 2007)

Sounds cool. Any idea on release date?


----------



## Harsky (May 19, 2007)

Read the source. Not too keen on the whole, "load DVD with program then swap for real DVD". I really hope this pushes for AVI/DIVX/MP4 media centre to be playable off the SD card in the future.


----------



## adgloride (May 19, 2007)

Looks great, just a shame it'll be limited on the gamecube.  I hope the wii homebrew comes soon then maybe we'll see a wii media centre.


----------



## Teun (May 19, 2007)

Ah yeah!


----------



## g.crow (May 19, 2007)

who needs this anyway. dvd players are cheaper than a dinner with your girlfriend.
swapping discs to play a movie? no way.

mars77


----------



## imgod22222 (May 19, 2007)

Um... wasn't there a Wii SDK leaked a couple months ago? Even though it was really out of date, couldn't that SDK be used to make the wiimote work with this?


----------



## blackjack (May 19, 2007)

Really nice, I thought Nintendo would do that themself.


----------



## Njosnavelin (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Um... wasn't there a Wii SDK leaked a couple months ago? Even though it was really out of date, couldn't that SDK be used to make the wiimote work with this?



haha


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 19 2007 said:


> Um... wasn't there a Wii SDK leaked a couple months ago? Even though it was really out of date, couldn't that SDK be used to make the wiimote work with this?


This is Gamecube homebrew. AFIAK Gamecube software on the Wii cannot access Wii specific hardware such as the Bluetooth controller.


----------



## lenselijer (May 19, 2007)

this is a fake, look here: http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/dvd_site/img/menu2.jpg


----------



## throwingks (May 19, 2007)

^ hmmm!


----------



## mikeosoft (May 19, 2007)

wow! faaaaakkkkkkkkkkkee

prolly an angry 15year old from the mid-west USA which would explain it


----------



## robi (May 19, 2007)

Well it's not like it isn't possible...


----------



## captain^k (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ May 20 2007 said:


> this is a fake, look here: http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/dvd_site/img/menu2.jpg
> 
> 
> From the source, 2nd page:
> ...


----------



## captain^k (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ May 20 2007 said:


> this is a fake, look here: http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/dvd_site/img/menu2.jpg



http://psx-scene.com/forums/showpost.php?p...07&postcount=45

It will be interesting to see what he says


----------



## 7llusion (May 19, 2007)

I think this is a fakeI've got 2 reasons:
-Nintendo said that the Wii couldn't play DVD's because of the hardware(hard to believe since Wii can read DL DVD's)
-The video doesn't show the wii booting the homebrew...
Illusion


----------



## robi (May 19, 2007)

Nintendo said the Wii couldn't play video DVDs because they didn't include a software DVD player.

Already there is the MFE media player that can play unencrypted MPEG2 .VOB files perfectly fine, all that had to be added in was DeCSS and menu support.

The PowerPC processor in the Wii is absolutely powerful enough to play DVDs, as is the GameCube....however, considering that the GameCube laser can't read past the ~ 1.4Gb boundary it would be of limited use on that platform, even with a 3rd party case allowing full size DVDs to fit.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

:'(


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 20, 2007)

wiivision said:
			
		

> NP the project is now closed



edit: LOL


----------



## thebert (May 20, 2007)

Yay!  Homebrew that will burn out my laser faster!


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

O.o How do you reach that conclusion, thebert?


----------



## 7llusion (May 20, 2007)

Ithink he's saying that since some people managed to break their PS2 lasers when playing DVD's, but I don't think that this is that serious...
Illusion


----------



## Xandu (May 20, 2007)

That video doesn't even show anything, he just swings his controller around..

Too bad it's fake..

He reminds me of PSDonkey and his Ultimate64


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

Wow. if you can break your laser while playing a DVD...
1) You must have one sharp DVD.
2) You must be incredibly stupid.
3) A combination of the two?


----------



## adgloride (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ May 19 2007 said:


> Really nice, I thought Nintendo would do that themself.



It would have cost Nintendo an extra $10 to add DVD to the wii.  I think it would have been a good idea.  Another good idea would have been to make the wii double as a media centre so it payed Xvid and a few other video formats.  An article about the $10 cost, I think its $10 anyway.  They have to pay this to toshiba for using the DVD format or something.  An article about this was on wiki but I can't find it.


----------



## moloko23 (May 21, 2007)

I really hope it's not fake! This would be some great homebrew if it really did work!


----------



## CockroachMan (May 23, 2007)

As far as I know, if the Wii can read a DVD disc, then it should be able to play a DVD movie, as long as it have the software for that.
Nintendo could make a Wii dvd player for everyone with just a simple firmware update..


----------



## Harsky (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ May 23 2007 said:


> As far as I know, if the Wii can read a DVD disc, then it should be able to play a DVD movie, as long as it have the software for that.
> Nintendo could make a Wii dvd player for everyone with just a simple firmware update..


If it was that simple, they would've released the firmware update now since DVD playback is still a selling point in a console anyways.


----------



## 7llusion (May 23, 2007)

Remember that Nintendo is going to team up with Sonic Solutions to make a DVD-able Wii, since its completely new hardware and not a channel via the shop channel we can assume that it is because of the hardware(Nintendo scared of breaking lasers?)
Illusion


----------



## Rankio (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, if the Wii can read a DVD disc, then it should be able to play a DVD movie, as long as it have the software for that.
> ...



It really is that easy though.  To do so, there are licensing fees.  I guess Nintendo doesn't want to spend that money or have the customer do so.  Either that or just keep the Wii focused on games.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Rankio @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...



indeed.. nowadays, copyrights and patents increase the cost of electronic products a lot! Nintendo would probably have to pay royalties to a lot of companies to have the Wii playing dvd movies, increasing the Wii price.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok my camera sucks (webcam) so bare with the quality. But this is more to demonstrate the controls and usage of the app. The DVD being played is running at near DVD quality output so things are working better now without the menu ui.
> 
> So enjoy the video:
> http://www.wiivision.org/downloads/wiidvdplayer.wmv
> ...


----------



## R4seller (May 25, 2007)

Will it damage the WII if always play DVD?


----------



## Rankio (May 25, 2007)

Why would it?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't get your hopes up high. Read the second page of this thread


----------



## tjas (May 25, 2007)

It's fake, someone asked if he would enter the coding compo and he said.. no, I want to keep it open for everyone...

One rule for a coding compo: you really need to have something


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 29, 2007)

FAKE: And that guy on the video is Wiitarded.


----------



## Harsky (May 29, 2007)

I read the thread and the amount of times he goes, "did a little coding BUT NOW I'M GOING OUT TO GET DRUNK AND DO CRRRRAAAAZZZZY SHIT". No...one... cares what you are doing in your spare time.


----------



## Manwe (May 16, 2008)

No any news? Still nobody made WAD-channel for DVD playback?


----------

